
Ask HN: What piece(s) of software do you wish you would have discovered earlier? - misiti3780
I have found ngrok to be amazingly useful in my day to day development work. Looking for other tools I should be using.
======
codegeek
It is not really a software but I was so happy to find this javascript library
that allows me to use vuejs single file components (.vue files) WITHOUT
needing any builds and no need for nodejnpm hell hole. I am so excited to find
this one and many thanks to the author.

[https://github.com/FranckFreiburger/http-vue-
loader](https://github.com/FranckFreiburger/http-vue-loader)

------
srijanshetty
I maintain a list of tools that I find really useful at
[https://srijanshetty.in/almanac.html](https://srijanshetty.in/almanac.html).

Some of them are: \- tmux, zsh, vi \- fzf \- zathura PDF reader \- fasd - use
frecency to jump around in the terminal \- vcsh and mr to manage dotfiles

------
vpEfljFL
Emacs, so many years spent on proprietary && not extendable editors when all
you need included in one piece of sowtware (magit, gnus, dired and so on).

------
afarrell
[https://selfcontrolapp.com/](https://selfcontrolapp.com/)

------
mbrock
WireGuard, the minimalist secure VPN system.

------
abhinuvpitale
VSCode

------
girishso
fzf

------
jstewartmobile
tmux

